# Martial Arts Blog to help people in journey



## Seabrook (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

My wife has created a blog for me to share insights and ideas into the martial arts. While some of it is Kenpo Karate specific, lately I am trying to target beginners on new and innovative ways to practice and see martial arts from a different perspective. 

If interested, just click here:

http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/


----------



## still learning (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello, The Blog is an excellant idea.  You have good answers to the many questions we all ask sometimes.

Getting another point of view does open our eyes of seeing things differently.

Keep up the good work......sharing our knowledge,is a part of the martial arts itself.  ......Aloha


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks.

If you have any specific or general questions regarding the martial arts that are of interest to you, let me know and I would be happy to write about it.


Jamie Seabrook
www.jamieseabrook.blogspot.com
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 24, 2007)

A great idea, Sir... THANK YOU!

As a "Newbie" just returning to Kenpo after 20+ years... it's nice to have ANY resource to read over...

Even better when it comes from a Senior Dan such as yourself!

{salute}

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Friends,

My latest blog article is about fighting strategy against opponents that like to run away every time you try to put a combination together. Tell me that can't get frustrating? To view the article, and many others, click here:

http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/

I would love to hear your feedback, either on the articles, or your success in trying to implement them.


Jamie Seabrook


----------

